# can you register offspring of daughter and father?



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

Father and daughter are both registered with ags and adga. We were a little late locking up daddy, daughter got bred at 3 mos. old. :? :? Didn't know this could happen so young and didn't know she was bred til she had a doe recently. Baby is doing fine. She's about 20 days old now. Also, daughter and father have blue eyes, but new daughter has green eyes. No other buck around with green eyes at time of conception. I say she can't be registered but hubby says she can. I feel so wrong about this. Can't believe she had a baby at 8 mos. :tears:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Unfortunately hubby is correct. As long as both parents are registered the offspring are registrable. The name for your breeding is called line breeding if it works and inbreeding if it doesn't. When it works you have pretty much perfect kids with out physical deformities. This makes the good qualities of both parents more pronounced but can also make the bad ones show up in the same way.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Accidents happen, I had a baby deliver at 9 months old. Yes, the offspring can be registered....if you look at the pedigree's of goats, there are a lot that have a "common" goat in their lines.

Congrats on the new baby! Mama is well I hope.


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

Mother is doing well.She's also a good mommy. Baby is a little darling, very lively and cute. Thank you so much for easing my mind. Daddy is the daddy of all our babies so he is getting traded soon for new blood. No more accidents I hope. Still I wonder why baby has green eyes. Everyone we know says blue eyes and blue eyes makes blue eyes. Maybe grandparents had green eyes? Or maybe this type of breeding did this?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i don't think green eyes are recognized


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I actually have a buck here who is the result of a father to daughter breeding, and he earned his MCH title and appraised at 'E'
Go figure! I guess it can work out really well sometimes!

So yes, definitely register-able, and surely not the end of the world!  Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

got a picture of the eyes? green is kind of different -- never heard of a green eyed goat before


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

If they are a hazel... the eyes will likely turn brown. They change so much from birth to 6 months of age.  
You will sometimes get brown eyed goats from 2 blue eyed parents. The only way to ALWAYS get blue eyes is if one of the parents is homozygous blue. Meaning they carry both blue genes. 

Congrats on the new baby! Any pictures???


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Don't mean to hijack the thread but I guess that means that goat eye color works differently from people eye color? I know in people, blue plus blue nearly always equals blue with sometimes green but NEVER brown.....? And which goat breeds tend to have blue eyes? Or do all of them?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

jay13 said:


> Don't mean to hijack the thread but I guess that means that goat eye color works differently from people eye color? I know in people, blue plus blue nearly always equals blue with sometimes green but NEVER brown.....? And which goat breeds tend to have blue eyes? Or do all of them?


Nigerian Dwarfs are the most reccognized as having blue eyes... myotonics as well.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

ah so no hope of my alpine girls having baby blues then... oh well 
Being blue eyed myself, I'm prejudiced


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL.... My eyes are blue but my parents have brown and green eyes.... my sister is brown eyed, BIL blue eyed and my nephew is blue eyed, niece is brown eyed. 
My bucks sire was blue eyed, his dam brown eyed...my buck is brown eyed so unless he is bred with a blue eyed doe, I won't know if he "carries" a blue eyed gene.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the standards say brown eyes for standards, blues are only recognized on nigies, i know boers are DQ'd


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry I took awhile to respond. My husband checked her eyes and they are brown. They did look hazel at first. I know you say Nigerians can only have blue eyes but somehow the 2 made a brown eye baby. I would send a picture but it says it's too big. Maybe I can get my hubby to help me out. :whatgoat:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nigerians can have brown eyed kids its just that Nigerians are the only recognized breed to be able to have blue eyes. (well them and the mini breeds which are mixed with nigerian dwarf).


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you so much for clarifying that for me Stacy. We also have a mama about to pop in a couple of days. Good luck.


----------

